# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  AVZ Antiviral Toolkit Pro

## Ultima Weapon

Can I request more info about AVZ pls?

EX. 
Pros

Cons

Comparsion against antivirus & antispyware & HIPS & virtualization, lockdown & sandbox technolgy.
Comparision agianst other anti-mallware tools like trend micro's hijack free & A-squared Hijack free.
Effectiveness against new threats like metamorhpic & polymorphic viruses. Retro Virus & Trojans or Antivirus killer Trojans & Viruses. Keyloggers, Spyware & Adware.

I heard you guys made it by the way, So any additional & detailed information
would be appreciated.

----------

